

Ask HN: Does a Skype work for you on mac? - usaphp

The whole day today my skype is crashing on mac, is it just me or it happens to somebody else?
======
diggan
Probably just you. Working fine here with version 6.5.0.443 and Mac OSX 10.8.4

~~~
usaphp
Thanks for checking it...will investigate further. All of a sudden stopped
working and crashing on launch.

------
b0o
skype crashes for me when i forget to reconnect my external webcam. I hope you
find a fix.

------
flavmartins
yes. just used it today. mountain lion. latest version. try reinstalling.

------
nodata
Just you.

